# Grad Open?



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I am being encouraged to enter Pilot in Graduate Open. I guess everyone thinks it's a good idea since I've never shown at this high a level before. I'm seriously considering it too. I did Beginner Novice when he was a puppy for ring experience. Never did Graduate Novice though. I just threw myself right into Open. LOL We have all of our beautiful new equipment....I'm excited to use it now! 

Is this something a lot of people do?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I dk but I am about to enter GO too. I have a bitch who got her CDX over a year ago, and we've entered in Utility a couple of times but I have never shown in Utility before and am not comfortable with the class order, or anything else, really, since there are no classes here. You know how you might be nervous but you know Novice for example so well you know all the rule nuance, etc.. I am not there on Utility! We NQ'd (actually not for my inexperience but for her deciding to do something she'd never done before). So I am thinking on the GO.


----------



## Goldhill (Jul 3, 2016)

I am also thinking about entering GO. My dog got her CDX title last summer and I have been very slowly training for utility since then, we are not at all ready but I thought trying GO would be a good way to see if she is ready to put the exercises together in the ring. The trial feels too soon for me (less than a month away...) but it is our area's golden specialty so I feel like I have to enter in something! Cricket has some anxiety/overstimulation issues at shows, so I feel like it would be a great in between before we jump into utility.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

The trial I’m considering is a month away. The only thing that really concerns me is go outs. We’ve been working on them And now that it’s warmer, we can work outside. There are 2 trials so I could enter twice On the same day. Last year he got his first Open leg there. I had entered just to see what we needed to work on. Then he got that horrible hot spot the ruined his performances for a few months! I wasn’t so sure I was ever going to convince him that it wouldn’t hurt if he sat. He got his title in September and I’ve been trying to train utility ever since. It’s very confusing!


----------



## Goldhill (Jul 3, 2016)

Well, our trial was just cancelled so I guess we will just keep training! We will get to Grad Open eventually.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I’ve decided to hold off on entering mine. Since it’s at the Ohio State Fairgrounds, it’s probably going to end up canceled too. We will just work more. Maybe work outdoors since it’s so nice.


----------

